

How to land my dream web dev role? - keva161

Hi all,<p>Here's a quick summary of my skills and abilities as well as my current work situation.<p>I'm currently working for a pharmaceutical company as a QA analyst and have been for almost two years now.<p>My job is 80% interacting with data (identifying trends etc), 10% backup PM work and dealing with clients and the rest is made up of functional testing of websites and creating Excel based processes.<p>Previous to my current employment, I spent my time looking for work by volunteering my time to a local charity helping them to overhaul their website and move it onto a Wordpress platform.<p>Since then, i've continued to pursue my passion for the web and have attended many conferences, online courses and have learned a bit of Javascript/jQuery, Python, Ruby (and Ruby On Rails).<p>I guess im mainly looking for advice. I have a lot of passion for the web. I love how there's always something new to learn and it's always so exciting to see a new way to overcome a problem.<p>I don't really have a lot to show, my portfolio website is kind of old and needs a overhaul http://kevintuck.co.uk<p>Is there anything else that I can do in the mean time to make myself attractive to employers and help me get my dream opportunity?
======
bilawal
By the sounds of it, you would make a brilliant "big data" _backend_ developer
(e.g. Scala, Python, etc). Lots of web-based companies need them to crunch big
numbers.

But if you don't, then I would suggest building ideas that you can build and
push live on the web. Lots of novelty (or useful) web apps make lots of media
attention, and that would be ideal for employers to be tempted to hire you for
that dream role.

Just my 2c.

